

Free Energy Magnet Motor (Engine) - davcj
http://vidinterest.com/video/4901/free-energy-magnet-motor-engine

======
derekp7
Ok, so obviously this is a hoax. However, I've run into a lot of people that
believe that it has to be possible for magnets to give unlimited power. I've
found the best way to explain it to them is to compare a magnet to a spring.
Yes, a spring can push or pull another object, moving it from one place to
another. But it takes energy to compress the spring in order to get it to move
something else. In the same way, it takes energy to move an object an magnet
into position so the magnet can push (or pull) it. Therefore, the magnetic
force can be viewed as having nearly the same properties as a coiled up
spring.

